# Need Help



## bc360wp (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello guys:
Im new in this world so I need a lot of help, I work for a company that sales medicines online and I am the one who have to takes pictures of every single product, I need help to find the right equipment to get good and cleans photos. Im using a Nikon D90 and the only lightning equipment I got is a Promaster Cool  in 1. I wanna know what else I need to buy to get the most perfect lightning and what other equipments should I need.
Sorry for my english I am not a native english speaker.

Thanks a lot,
Ernesto


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2014)

Can you show us an example of what you're producing now and what you see as the issues with it?


----------

